# I need some good scissors...



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am looking for a good pair of grooming scissors. I looked on Amazon and found some, but when I read the reviews many people complain about them not being sharp enough, so if anyone has a pair of small, light, sharp, good quaility dog grooming scissors that are sold online, I'm interested! 

Thanks!


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm using a brand-new-never-cut-anything-but-hair $15 set of Fiskars I bought at Office Depot.

Not as ergonomic as shears but seems to work ok for me so far.

My wife, a lefty, has a pair of sheers.... but I can't really use them.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Both Kenchii and Geib have some really good entry level shears that hold a sharp edge. Pet Edge carries the Geib shears and I buy Kenchii from Mad shears. I purchsed some cheap (under 75.00) when I first started, they did not hold an edge and were basically garbage. I hope this helps. I am saving up for the Geib blue breeze set!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a new line out developed by a groomer that I love. Very reasonably priced as well. They are elements shears. You can get them through the wisconsin area professional pet stylists website.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

So today - from a professional dog shower/breeder- I bought some straight scissors - they were 35$. She said that they are one of the cheaper brands, but good quaility. Well, anyway, they are way better than my WAHL Standard Scissors...they are WAY sharper, lighter and efficent! I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

started out with these 5 years ago. still work great. I use my Kenchiis now tho

Ryan's Pet Supplies - Paw Brothers Laser Sharp 8½" Shears (Straight)
Ryan's Pet Supplies - Paw Brothers Laser Sharp 8½" Shears (Curved)

or Ryan's Pet Supplies - Paw Brothers Laser Sharp 8½" Shears (Curved/Straight Combo)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Shears are a personal decision. What in your view is a "good quality" are you looking at a price range, company etc.....

I tend to like the cheaper shears for some reason. I have fallen in love with my Davis 6" straights, & my 8" Curves (very deep curve). The Davis Curves are a "short shank" which I LOVE in my shears. Davis shears $49.00. I have an 8" straight short shank Anvil that I love, but hated the Curves from Anvil- traded with another groomer. (79.00?) I have 2 pairs of Heritage shears, bent shank which are my love shears because I love Bent shanks & almost NOBODY makes them. I have both a 7" & an 8" hold an edge & if I drop them no biggy they still end up working. (under 70.00 at dog show) I love my hairdressing shears by Kamasori a little 6 or 6.5 & think these are awesome but you will be spending over $150.00 on Kamasori. I also bought Kamasori Curves out of their grooming side but hated them & traded for the cheap Davis which I love.
I recently just purchased the Ryan's 6.5 curves since I was lacking in small curves & so far have been pleased but have only had them about 2 wks. (under60.00?) so worth trying. 

Hated the Pet Edge Master Grooming Curves that I bought. The one I had only 1 week the the adjuster kept coming loose every few strokes. Drove me bonkers & sent both of them back since they have a "money back, 60 trial period) At least you can try them so it is worth trying.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Like 3dogs said shears are a personal decision.

I would try to go to shows and get a feel for the scissors, something may get great raves, but may not feel good in your hands. How they feel in your hands is so important.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

How about German/Philipino shears? I'm looking for a good work horse of a shear. Do you use them and what kind? I find that my shears tend to fold the hair if I try to cut any amount of bulk. I'd like to find a good inexpensive pair since I only groom my own spoo. Also, if I only buy one pair, would you suggest straight or curved? My spoo is on the small side, only about 25 lbs at 8.5 months, if that makes a difference. 

Zoey11, have you read up on shears? The different types? The different handles, etc.? I also love the bent shanks.

Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

@skinnydoggz

If you got only 1 pair, I would suggest straight, because you can make a curve with straight scissors if you cut a certain way...start cutting up, and then slowly cut, and then start pointing downwards with the scissors and it makes a curve! And then (of course) you can also cut straight with straight scissors. 

Also, Check this out: (These are Millers Forge scissors - what I have. They are cheaper, but good quality!)

http://www.showdogstore.com/millers-forge-grooming-scissors.aspx


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, Zoey11. I don't need any more shears that don't get used. 

Ooh, I just noticed you added a link! Off I go to check it out. Okay. Done. I never hear people mention Double Duck when talking about shears. I wonder if they'd be good enough for me to use, only on my own dogs (as opposed to using them professionally). 

Thanks again.
Take care,
Lynn


----------

